# Argentina - Francia: FINALE. 18 dicembre ore 16. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (14 Dicembre 2022)

Argentina - Francia, la finale dei Mondiali di Qatar 2022. Una finale inedita e mai disputata in un Mondiale. Si gioca domenica 18 dicembre 2022 alle ore 16 italiane.

Dove vedere Argentina - Francia in tv e in streaming?

Diretta esclusiva su Rai 1 e in streaming su Raiplay.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2022)

Se gli argentini non si cacano sotto psicologicamente vincono a sto giro


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2022)

Penso abbastanza scontata la vittoria dell'Argentina, con Messi che finalmente verrà incoronato Maradona e adANI che fa coming out in diretta sulla Rai.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se gli argentini non si cacano sotto psicologicamente vincono a sto giro



Bah io invece vedo una Francia che quando accelera va al doppio della velocità degli altri.
Per me anzi la chiuderanno presto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bah io invece vedo una Francia che quando accelera va al doppio della velocità degli altri.
> Per me anzi la chiuderanno presto.



In finale si gioca sempre in maniera diversa e più contratti. L'argentina non è la Croazia.

Basta ricordarsi la finale Germania Argentina, dove non c'era veramente storia tra i tedeschi e gli argentini, eppure la Germania l'ha sfangata solo ai supplementari.

Per me sarà una partita similare, solo che a sto giro l'Argentina mi pare più in palla del mondiale in Brasile.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Se la Francia gioca come stasera, con un primo tempo salvato dall'arbitro, l'Argentina può farcela.


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2022)

Francia che ha presô qua da tutte le parti contro il Marocco.
Se l'argentina riesce a contenere il gioco aereo di Giroud... E se Mbappe non fa l'alieno l'Argentina ha possibilità.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se la Francia gioca come stasera, con un primo tempo salvato dall'arbitro, l'Argentina può farcela.



Un palo di Giroud e un gol mangiato sempre da Giroud.
L'arbitro ha sbagliato sull'episodio in area di Theo ma nel primo tempo i francesi hanno dominato.
Se i primi 45 minuti finivano 2 o 3 a 0 non c'era niente di strano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Francia,il nano non la deve alzare.


----------



## ARKANA (14 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Argentina - Francia, la finale dei Mondiali di Qatar 2022. Una finale inedita e mai disputata in un Mondiale. Si gioca domenica 18 dicembre 2022 alle ore 16 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Argentina - Francia in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Dell'Argentina non sopporto messi, lautaro e paredes
Della Francia non sopporto mbappe e rabiot 
L' Argentina in linea di massima mi sta più simpatica come nazione rispetto a quella francese, però mi piacerebbe vedere perdere messi soprattutto per veder rosicare adani e cassano, dall'altra parte vorrei vederlo vincere per vedere cr7 appendersi con una corda a un cipresso, se vincesse la francia sarei felice per theo e oliviero ma mi dispiacerebbe un sacco per magic mike.
Non penso di essere stato più combattuto nella scelta tra 2 squadre in vita mia, comunque vada qualcuno che non sopporto vincerà e qualcuno che mi sta simpatico perderà.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Un palo di Giroud e un gol mangiato sempre da Giroud.
> L'arbitro ha sbagliato sull'episodio in area di Theo ma nel primo tempo i francesi hanno dominato.
> Se i primi 45 minuti finivano 2 o 3 a 0 non c'era niente di strano.


Hanno concesso delle occasioni clamorose ai marocchini, poi c'è stato anche un episodio sospetto durante una punizione del Marocco sulla fine del primo tempo, ma non so se il fatto sia avvenuto prima o dopo che il giocatore ha calciato. Se concedono queste palle gol con l'Argentina, qualche gol ci scappa.


----------



## Solo (14 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Argentina - Francia, la finale dei Mondiali di Qatar 2022. Una finale inedita e mai disputata in un Mondiale. Si gioca domenica 18 dicembre 2022 alle ore 16 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Argentina - Francia in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Forza Asteroide!


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hanno concesso delle occasioni clamorose ai marocchini, poi c'è stato anche un episodio sospetto durante una punizione del Marocco sulla fine del primo tempo, ma non so se il fatto sia avvenuto prima o dopo che il giocatore ha calciato. Se concedono queste palle gol con l'Argentina, qualche gol ci scappa.



Vero, allo stesso tempo l'Argentina ha fatto i primi due gol ieri in un modo che credo contro i francesi non gli sarà possibile.
Il primo, su rigore, dopo una dormita epocale in difesa dei croati.
Il secondo con una serie di rimpalli e ribattute che capitano una volta su cento, secondo me.

Comunque, se non altro e meno male, sarà una bella finale.
I nomi in campo sono, giustamente, il top del top del calcio attuale più o meno.
Una roba tra slavi e marocchini manco l'avrei guardata, sinceramente.
Con tutta la simpatia che possa avere per la Croazia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Penso abbastanza scontata la vittoria dell'Argentina, con Messi che finalmente verrà incoronato Maradona e adANI che fa coming out in diretta sulla Rai.



Strano che AdANI sia infoiato con Messi, pensavo gli piacesse di più Mbappé...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Dell'Argentina non sopporto messi, lautaro e paredes
> Della Francia non sopporto mbappe e rabiot
> L' Argentina in linea di massima mi sta più simpatica come nazione rispetto a quella francese, però mi piacerebbe vedere perdere messi soprattutto per veder rosicare adani e cassano, dall'altra parte vorrei vederlo vincere per vedere cr7 appendersi con una corda a un cipresso, se vincesse la francia sarei felice per theo e oliviero ma mi dispiacerebbe un sacco per magic mike.
> Non penso di essere stato più combattuto nella scelta tra 2 squadre in vita mia, comunque vada qualcuno che non sopporto vincerà e qualcuno che mi sta simpatico perderà.


Stanno tutti invocando la vittoria dell Argentina per Messi perché così possono scartavetrarci le palle sul più forte,il GOAT,il più forte di Maradona ecc ecc


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Dell'Argentina non sopporto messi, lautaro e paredes
> Della Francia non sopporto mbappe e rabiot
> L' Argentina in linea di massima mi sta più simpatica come nazione rispetto a quella francese, però mi piacerebbe vedere perdere messi soprattutto per veder rosicare adani e cassano, dall'altra parte vorrei vederlo vincere per vedere cr7 appendersi con una corda a un cipresso, se vincesse la francia sarei felice per theo e oliviero ma mi dispiacerebbe un sacco per magic mike.
> Non penso di essere stato più combattuto nella scelta tra 2 squadre in vita mia, comunque vada qualcuno che non sopporto vincerà e qualcuno che mi sta simpatico perderà.



Azz, in confronto il "to be or not to be" di Amletiana memoria ha il sapore del dubbio atavico tra ruttare o emettere un peto quando si è gonfi come un otre


----------



## ARKANA (14 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stanno tutti invocando la vittoria dell Argentina per Messi perché così possono scartavetrarci le palle sul più forte,il GOAT,il più forte di Maradona ecc ecc


Motivo in più per cui deve perdere, magari a livello di numeri è più forte messi, ma per quanto mi riguarda a livello di "magia" e soprattutto a livello umano maradona è anni luce avanti


----------



## Snake (14 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stanno tutti invocando la vittoria dell Argentina per Messi perché così possono scartavetrarci le palle sul più forte,il GOAT,il più forte di Maradona ecc ecc



ci sono quelli che fracassano le palle da 15 anni su messi mai decisivo in nazionale però, quindi vi tocca se la alza


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Motivo in più per cui deve perdere, magari a livello di numeri è più forte messi, ma per quanto mi riguarda a livello di "magia" e soprattutto a livello umano maradona è anni luce avanti



Pensa com'è messo quel nano da giardino per essere anni luce indietro, a livello umano, a un cocainomane che faceva figli in giro come non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Swaitak (14 Dicembre 2022)

Mi rifiuto di tifare i Macroniani. Forza Satan


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Strano che AdANI sia infoiato con Messi, pensavo gli piacesse di più Mbappé...


a adani piace la proboscide


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Argentina.


----------



## Snake (14 Dicembre 2022)

tenderei a non trarre conclusioni in base alla partita di oggi perchè l'argentina ha più qualità ma non potrebbe giocare ai ritmi imposti dal marocco stasera, non ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo a parte 35enne Messi, non fanno pressing, non difendono in 10 dietro la palla e sulle fasce sono messi abbastanza male contro Mbappè e Dembele, è un matchup favorevole alla Francia che potrebbe anche permettersi di giocare di rimessa. Poi nel calcio tutto può succedere ma l'esito dipende tutto dalla Francia.


----------



## ARKANA (14 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Pensa com'è messo quel nano da giardino per essere anni luce indietro, a livello umano, a un cocainomane che faceva figli in giro come non ci fosse un domani


Sicuro meglio uno che organizza il matrimonio "etico" decidendo di devolvere in beneficenza soldi e poi lui e invitati vari tirano su la bellezza di 11k, ammazza che sforzo, comunque se chiedi a @OrgoglioMilanista te lo sa descrivere meglio di me a livello umano tranquillo


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sicuro meglio uno che organizza il matrimonio "etico" decidendo di devolvere in beneficenza soldi e poi lui e invitati vari tirano su la bellezza di 11k, ammazza che sforzo, comunque se chiedi a @OrgoglioMilanista te lo sa descrivere meglio di me a livello umano tranquillo



Infatti ho scritto che Messi è peggio.
Buongiorno


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Dicembre 2022)

È dura e difficile chi tifare.. Alla fine tiferò Argentina..


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ancora una volta, Francia clamorosamente favorita. Alla grande. Forza Leo, forza. 

Dispiace anche non aver visto Leo contro CR7, e che vinca il migliore. Fenomeni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Dicembre 2022)

Francia favorita se Messi non fa l extra terrestre


----------



## pazzomania (14 Dicembre 2022)

Tranvpè rischia di vincere il secondo mondiale da protagonista a 23 anni.

Incredibile


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tranvpè rischia di vincere il secondo mondiale da protagonista a 23 anni.
> 
> Incredibile


Viadpè


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Viadpè



Nghiappè


----------



## Gamma (14 Dicembre 2022)

Per me può vincerla chiunque, mi cambia poco.

Secondo me, comunque, la Francia vince e non di poco.


----------



## ARKANA (14 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Infatti ho scritto che Messi è peggio.
> Buongiorno


Sorry ho mal interpretato, my bad


----------



## Giek (15 Dicembre 2022)

A livello di talento non c’è storia. La Francia ha una rosa esagerata. Basti pensare che Camavinga non vede il campo… incredibile.
L’Argentina ha parecchi falegnami come Otamendi, Mac Alister, Acuna, Montiel.
Le finali però sono tiratissime.
Ovviamente il tifo va agli odiati Francesi per non vedere la beatificazione di un Messi che sta letteralmente passeggiando per il campo. Spero che con il passaggio al PSG non gli abbiano anche promesso il Mondiale.
A vedere il percorso dell’Argentina e i 4 rigori un dubbio mi viene


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> A livello di talento non c’è storia. La Francia ha una rosa esagerata. Basti pensare che Camavinga non vede il campo… incredibile.
> L’Argentina ha parecchi falegnami come Otamendi, Mac Alister, Acuna, Montiel.
> Le finali però sono tiratissime.
> Ovviamente il tifo va agli odiati Francesi per non vedere la beatificazione di un Messi che sta letteralmente passeggiando per il campo. Spero che con il passaggio al PSG non gli abbiano anche promesso il Mondiale.
> A vedere il percorso dell’Argentina e i 4 rigori un dubbio mi viene


la Rigorargentina  mi ricorda lo stesso viaggio a brasile 2014: rigori e gollettini di Messi. spero che Mbappè faccia il devasto come 4 anni fa. però la Francia dietro fa ridere,col Marocco hanno rischiato e non poco. se li attacchi i francesi vanno in difficoltà. spero che gli argentini si divorino l'impossibile.
ah vado a scommettere 1000€ sul rigore all'argentina.


----------



## TheKombo (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Argentina - Francia, la finale dei Mondiali di Qatar 2022. Una finale inedita e mai disputata in un Mondiale. Si gioca domenica 18 dicembre 2022 alle ore 16 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Argentina - Francia in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


La Francia è superiore e non di poco, ma la finale mondiale è quasi sempre una partita brutta, sporca e bloccata, ergo l'Argentina può farcela 
Per me passa tutto da Mbappè, se gioca al suo livello non c'è storia.


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2022)

che disagio leggere certe robe sul mondiale fatto da Messi


----------



## nybreath (15 Dicembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> A livello di talento non c’è storia. La Francia ha una rosa esagerata. Basti pensare che Camavinga non vede il campo… incredibile.
> L’Argentina ha parecchi falegnami come Otamendi, Mac Alister, Acuna, Montiel.
> Le finali però sono tiratissime.
> Ovviamente il tifo va agli odiati Francesi per non vedere la beatificazione di un Messi che sta letteralmente passeggiando per il campo. Spero che con il passaggio al PSG non gli abbiano anche promesso il Mondiale.
> A vedere il percorso dell’Argentina e i 4 rigori un dubbio mi viene



Una sola rosa? La Francia ha una rosa di titolari che é favorita per ogni competizione, ma ha anche una rosa di panchinari, una rosa di infortunati e una rosa di giocatori che avrebbero potuto giocare con la francia ma hanno scelto un altra nazionalita, ognuna di queste rose da le piste alla nostra Italia, e forse sarebbe pure potenziale vincitrice WC.

A livello di numero oggi la Francia non la batte nessuno, hanno un bacino di possibili giocatori impressionante, la rosa titolare ha tipo 15 diverse nazionalità, i francesi francesi sono 4. Vedendo la qualita e quantita di giocatori che hanno mi sembra ridicolo che non spazzino via ogni trofeo da anni, poi giustamente la partita secca é sempre infame, ma da un punto di vista di punti questa Francia dovrebbe stendere l Argentina.


----------



## Devil man (15 Dicembre 2022)

ho mia moglie Argentina e non gli frega un cavolo del calcio, mi guarderò la finale con mio suocero accompagnato da asado e vino rosso


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Dicembre 2022)

Io spero Argentina per il semplice fatto che tutto quello che gira intorno al calcio francese, al PSG e quel pagliaccio di Mbappè mi da l'orticaria, mi spiace per Oli e Theo ma tifo Messi... almeno magari la piantano tutti quanti con la storia che va avanti da 10 anni se Messi è meglio di Maradona.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Dicembre 2022)

Calcisticamente la Francia non mi è mai stata simpatica, ma a sto giro tocca tifarli per vari motivi:
1) DETESTO l'Argentina da sempre. Sempre vista come la nazionale degli interisti.
2) Gli interisti tifano Argentina e contro Francia. Non so se vi è capitato di fare un giro sul forum cloaca dopo i gol di Giroud e Theo...rosicano come col Milan;
3) i napoletani tifano Argentina per via del retaggio di Maradona;
4) di Messi non me ne frega niente, anzi mi sta sul c**o come tutto il Barcellona da quella semifinale di Champions 2010. Io non ci posso fare niente, per me calcio=Milan. E quando qualcuno contribuisce in qualche misura alle fortune dell'Inter va sulla black list. E' lo stesso motivo per cui non ho mai avuto particolare simpatia per Ronaldo il fenomeno, anzi all'epoca in cui si spezzò prima col Lecce e poi con la Lazio di certo non mi sono disperato, oggi mi vergogno un po' a dirlo ma è così.
5) Theo e Oli
6) il Milan non ha mai avuto una tradizione di grandi giocatori argentini 
7) Bobo tv
8) A voler aggiungere un elemento extracalcistico, ho sempre avuto una predilezione per la storia e letteratura francese.


----------



## Djici (15 Dicembre 2022)

Il Marocco nel secondo tempo ha distrutto la Francia sul piano del gioco.
Emblematico Griezmann che chiedeva a Dechamps di fare qualcosa perché non c'è la facevano a reggere.
Purtroppo l'argentina non ha le armi del Marocco. Non ha l'intensità del Marocco e neanche la qualità tra terzini e centrocampisti.
Il Marocco con una punta valida avrebbe potuto vincere.

La Francia giocherà di rimessa.
Spero che Otamendi o chi per lui mandi Mbappe direttamente a l'ospedale.
Forse avrebbero piu possibilità giocando in 10 contro 11 ma con la Francia senza mbappe che in parità numerica ma con Mbappe.


----------



## Lo Gnu (15 Dicembre 2022)

Al di là del mito Messi vs Maradona, per quello che ha dato al calcio, Messi lo meriterebbe, sarebbe un bellissimo finale di carriera con quel mondiale che ha sempre sfiorato.
Dall'altra parte c'è oliviero e non posso non tifarlo. 

Sulla carta non c'è storia, la Francia è più forte e Mbappe è in forma stratosferica. L'Argentina, forse, per dirla alla Gattuso, ha più "veleno". Mi sembra ci sia tanta voglia e passione nell'albiceleste rispetto alle selezioni del passato (che invece tecnicamente erano superiori). 

Ma in finale tutti questi discorsi possano andarsi a fare benedire.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Argentina - Francia, la finale dei Mondiali di Qatar 2022. Una finale inedita e mai disputata in un Mondiale. Si gioca domenica 18 dicembre 2022 alle ore 16 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Argentina - Francia in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Che palle sta Francia.

Sto Deschamps comunque.. due mondiali di fila. Allenatore sottovalutato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io spero Argentina per il semplice fatto che tutto quello che gira intorno al calcio francese, al PSG e quel pagliaccio di Mbappè mi da l'orticaria, mi spiace per Oli e Theo ma tifo Messi... almeno magari la piantano tutti quanti con la storia che va avanti da 10 anni se Messi è meglio di Maradona.


È il contrario, se vince Messi,non finiranno mai di osannare il pidocchio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle sta Francia.
> 
> Sto Deschamps comunque.. due mondiali di fila. Allenatore sottovalutato.


È l'unica squadra meritevole di alzare trofei,l'Argentina è arrivata in finale a suon di rigorelli.


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È l'unica squadra meritevole di alzare trofei,l'Argentina è arrivata in finale a suon di rigorelli.



hanno segnato 7 gol nell'eliminazione diretta, 2 su rigore che c'erano entrambi. te se alza la coppa mi sa che la prendi peggio di cristina


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> hanno segnato 7 gol nell'eliminazione diretta, 2 su rigore che c'erano entrambi. te se alza la coppa mi sa che la prendi peggio di cristina


di cristina frega meno di zero,solo non sopporto messi


----------



## Franco (15 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia è troppo superiore fisicamente. Anche come altezza: ogni angolo e cross sarà un pericolo. Vedo un 2-0 abbastanza comodo.


----------



## Franco (15 Dicembre 2022)

L'unica squadra che poteva battere la Francia era il Brasile. Ma si è suicidato.


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> di cristina frega meno di zero,solo non sopporto messi



questo si era capito però non è che devi rivoltare la realtà, 2 rigori li hanno avuti nel girone, poi di gol ne han fatti 5 su azione dominando sostanzialmente tutte e tre le partite perchè pure con l'olanda hanno sbandato quei 15 minuti dove scaloni ha fatto cambi demenziali ma per il resto ha giocato solo l'Argentina.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2022)

Se esiste un Dio del calcio, farà vincere il mondiale alla Francia. 
Non dimentichiamo che i Galletti stanno giocando senza il pallone d'oro Karim Benzema. 

Ma non ho dubbi sulla Francia, che darà una lezione a quella che è una nazionale sopravvalutata. Messi sparirà in finale, se farà qualcosa sarà un semplice gol su rigore, ma penso che non arriverà manco a questo. 
Sta facendo un mondiale normale, meglio rispetto ai suoi standard osceni con la nazionale, eppure Lionel viene visto come Gesù in terra. Che roba strana. 

Mbappè e Theo banchetteranno con gli Argentini. 
Domanda importante: Rabiot rientra? Perché la Francia col Marocco ha subito anche per via della sua mancanza che non è un giocatore molto vistoso ma sa dare il giusto equilibrio.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> tenderei a non trarre conclusioni in base alla partita di oggi perchè l'argentina ha più qualità ma non potrebbe giocare ai ritmi imposti dal marocco stasera, non ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo a parte 35enne Messi, non fanno pressing, non difendono in 10 dietro la palla e sulle fasce sono messi abbastanza male contro Mbappè e Dembele, è un matchup favorevole alla Francia che potrebbe anche permettersi di giocare di rimessa. Poi nel calcio tutto può succedere ma l'esito dipende tutto dalla Francia.



Guarda che gli argentini in questa coppa hanno il fattore C


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Guarda che gli argentini in questa coppa hanno il fattore C



il fattore C può fare la differenza se c'è equilibrio tra le due squadre. 

giusto per rendere l'idea dei rapporti di forza



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## livestrong (15 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> il fattore C può fare la differenza se c'è equilibrio tra le due squadre.
> 
> giusto per rendere l'idea dei rapporti di forza
> 
> ...


Adani ti fa una pippa proprio, pure alla scaramanzia più svergognata ormai ricorri


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Adani ti fa una pippa proprio, pure alla scaramanzia più svergognata ormai ricorri



intanto bentornato, era un pezzo che non ti vedevo  scaramanzia o meno i fatti sono quelli, con la Franca per me due squadre erano attrezzate per giocarsela e sono già uscite.


----------



## RickyB83 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Io non so proprio chi tifare.. Avrei sperato in Croazia e Marocco ma è andata male..


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Argentina - Francia, la finale dei Mondiali di Qatar 2022. Una finale inedita e mai disputata in un Mondiale. Si gioca domenica 18 dicembre 2022 alle ore 16 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Argentina - Francia in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...



Se vince l'Argentina sarà perché il destino ha deciso così (e quando dico destino spero non ci siano di mezzo rigorini, eccetera). Sulla carta la Francia è 3 spanne sopra e ha anche il migliore allenatore.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Argentina!

In culo a Micron e a quel cesso della nonna


----------



## Sam (17 Dicembre 2022)

Io un secondo mondiale consecutivo alla Francia non lo riuscirei a digerire.
Decisamente meglio l'Argentina.


----------



## Didaco (17 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Argentina. Adani tanto non lo sentiamo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Mi godo la finale senza tifare. Se vince l'Argentina sarò contento per Messi. Se vince la Francia lo sarò per Theo e Olivier.

La vera vittoria  di questo 2022 rimane quella della Macedonia


----------



## Andris (17 Dicembre 2022)

chissà se come Tino Asprilla arriva in ritardo alla convocazione per fare sesso...ma il colombiano trapanava donne
magari domani anche Otamendi è il suo tipo...


>


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

@sunburn hai fatto il tuo profetico pronostico?


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

*UFFICIALI*

*ARGENTINA E. Martinez, Romero, Otamendi, Tagliafico, Molina, Mac Allister, Fernandez, Di Maria, De Paul, Messi, Alvarez.*​*FRANCIA Lloris, Varane, Kounde, Upamecano, T. Hernandez, Raboit, Tchouameni , Mbappé, Dembele, Griezmann, Giroud. All.. Deschamps.*​


----------



## TheKombo (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ARGENTINA E. Martinez, Romero, Otamendi, Tagliafico, Molina, Mac Allister, Fernandez, Di Maria, De Paul, Messi, Alvarez.*​*FRANCIA Lloris, Varane, Kounde, Upamecano, T. Hernandez, Raboit, Tchouameni , Mbappé, Dembele, Griezmann, Giroud. All.. Deschamps.*​


Di Maria ?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo Francia per theo e giroud. 
I francesi storicamente li odio ma in questo periodo storico odio di più il contesto italiano ergo non mi faccio problemi a tifare les blues.

Contrariamente ho sempre sentito l'argentina come 'vicina' ma mai come stavolta la sento distante .
C'è troppa propaganda su messi e , siccome non mi piacciono le vittorie politiche, scendo dal suo carro.

La gioia più grande però me l'ha regalata la Macedonia, in attesa della guardia di finanza.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Di Maria ?


Adani ha invocato l'aiuto celeste e il ct ha scelto la strada mistica. 
Al presepe poi portano la coppa del mondo al posto dell'oro. 
I cammelli sono già caldi.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Dicembre 2022)

forza Theo ! forza Oliviero !


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ARGENTINA E. Martinez, Romero, Otamendi, Tagliafico, Molina, Mac Allister, Fernandez, Di Maria, De Paul, Messi, Alvarez.*​*FRANCIA Lloris, Varane, Kounde, Upamecano, T. Hernandez, Raboit, Tchouameni , Mbappé, Dembele, Griezmann, Giroud. All.. Deschamps.*​



Forza Argentina !


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ARGENTINA E. Martinez, Romero, Otamendi, Tagliafico, Molina, Mac Allister, Fernandez, Di Maria, De Paul, Messi, Alvarez.*​*FRANCIA Lloris, Varane, Kounde, Upamecano, T. Hernandez, Raboit, Tchouameni , Mbappé, Dembele, Griezmann, Giroud. All.. Deschamps.*​


solo un uomo può salvare il risultato


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ARGENTINA E. Martinez, Romero, Otamendi, Tagliafico, Molina, Mac Allister, Fernandez, Di Maria, De Paul, Messi, Alvarez.*​*FRANCIA Lloris, Varane, Kounde, Upamecano, T. Hernandez, Raboit, Tchouameni , Mbappé, Dembele, Griezmann, Giroud. All.. Deschamps.*​



Paurissima per i nostri...


----------



## GP7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Chiunque vinca avrò un modo per gioire.
Da un lato la definitiva (e sacrosanta) consacrazione di Leo Messi, dall'altra la soddisfazione per i nostri Theo e Oliviero. Speriamo sia una bella finale. (E pienamente regolare).


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ok Theo e Oliviero, ma ancora i baguettari senza bidet no, vi prego. Non fatemi vedere ancora quella faccia di m... del kippatoh ad Honorem, Micron, in compagnia della nonna, mentre esulta. Un incubo.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ecco sto pazzo di adANI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ok Theo e Oliviero, ma ancora i baguettari senza bidet no, vi prego. Non fatemi vedere ancora quella faccia di m... del kippatoh ad Honorem, Micron, in compagnia della nonna, mentre esulta. Un incubo.



Quoto con il sangue, tiferi anche i gobbi piuttosto dei mangiarane.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Argentina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

*Zelensky diffonde video messaggio non autorizzato dalla FIFA.*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky diffonde video messaggio non autorizzato dalla FIFA.*



E cosa vuole questa volta?

Comunque ha decisamente rotto le p…


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

L'ex gay Casillas scarta la coppa ma non la guarda mai. Sti giocatori sono tutta una scaramanzia.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rivincita Francia-Argentina

4 anni fa si incontrarono agli ottavi, e finì 4-3 per i mangia anfibi

Frappè mi risulta notevolmente indigesto, quindi tiferò contro la Francia.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Straccioni si è ridotto a fare l'opinionista alla Rai col pazzo adANI


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma sta ragazzina c'ha i baffi?!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2022)

Scontro tra 2 squadre che mi stanno pesantemente sulle balle.
Ma l'Argentina è inguardabile e minkioni come Adani me l'hanno fatta odiare persino più dei francesi.

Mi toccherà fare un minimo di tifo per Theo e Oliviero.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scontro tra 2 squadre che mi stanno pesantemente sulle balle.
> Ma l'Argentina è inguardabile e minkioni come Adani me l'hanno fatta odiare persino più dei francesi.
> 
> Mi toccherà fare un minimo di tifo per Theo e Oliviero.



Bene, allora non mi resta che tifare Argentina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Eccolo il maledetto milfon... pervertito invasato...


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Delinquente MIcron


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma sti argentini dove li hanno trovati tutti questi soldi per andare a Doha?!


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Se segna Messi adANI fa invasione di telecronaca


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sti argentini dove li hanno trovati tutti questi soldi per andare a Doha?!



Sono tarocchi


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se segna Messi adANI fa invasione di telecronaca


Soros?


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Le finali in genere le vince chi parte MENO forte. Vediamo...


----------



## meteoras1982 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Argentina partita forte.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Varenne


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le finali in genere le vince chi parte MENO forte. Vediamo...



Purtroppo sembra Francia Inghilterra.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bella in palla l'Argentina, non me l'aspettavo, preferirei vincesse la Francia, ma a prescindere da questo spero si arrivi ai rigori, non è finale mondiale se non si risolve dal dischetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ze maria ahahahahahahahah


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma sparati Zì Maria


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

De Paul la passa solo a Messi secondo i telecronisti.
De Paul sacerdote del Dio Messi. Lo spettro di Adani si fa sentire


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigoreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che babbeo dembele


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigoreee


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahhahahaha daje


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ragazzi, se Messi lo sbaglia dovremo aprire l'ennesimo topic di nercologi della settimana, per Adani.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Finita rigore argentina


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Vai Scaroni!


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2022)

Goooooooolll


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigorino


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

E mò che lo sente adani


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

*Goooooooolllll Maradona!

Argentina in vantaggio *


----------



## TheKombo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Dembele pirla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Milfon per il dispiacere se lo farà ciucciare un po' dalla vecchia con la dentiera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ma c'era contatto?


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2022)

Di Maria non aspettava altro che tuffarsi, come in tutti i rigori dati all'Argentina in questo mondiale.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adaniiii


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

finita


----------



## Kaw (18 Dicembre 2022)

Finita


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

N3grata di Dembelé.

Non è razzismo è che non trovo termini più appropriati.

Asinata totale.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Milfon per il dispiacere se lo farà ciucciare un po' dalla vecchia con la dentiera.



O si ingroppare dalla guardia del corpo colored


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore farlocco, incredibile nessuno abbia protestato


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma c'era contatto?


Una spintarella


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

CR7 ora non sarà felice


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

cristiano si sarà già suicidato?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una spintarella



Il rigore, per me, era netto.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rispolveriamo questa gif.

Adani ora:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Rispolveriamo questa gif.
> 
> Adani ora:
> 
> ...




Adani morirà felice


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Theo gioca la palla...Messi arriva in ritardo e solo sul uomo. Fallo di Theo. Ok.


----------



## TheKombo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Perché fallo di Theo ?


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Theo gioca la palla...Messi arriva in ritardo e solo sul uomo. Fallo di Theo. Ok.


Era fallo di Messi nettamente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Un rigore farlocco!


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

sinceramente però è un peccato che l'Argentina vinca il mondiale con un rigore a partita dai


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Dicembre 2022)

Una finale mondiale indirizzata da un rigorino: ecco il calcio moderno


----------



## ventu84090 (18 Dicembre 2022)

5 rigori a favore e 0 contro..sinceramente guardare questa farsa mi ha stancato..stessa cosa champions e campionato..boh..sempre più schifato


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Un rigore farlocco!



Ma no, la spinta c‘è stata perciò il rigore ci stava eccome.

In ogni caso Argentina avanti con merito.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

A centrocampo si stanno cacando sotto i mangiarane


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Una finale mondiale indirizzata da un rigorino: ecco il calcio moderno


come italia francia


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque l'Argentina sta ridicolizzando la Francia al momento


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Una finale mondiale indirizzata da un rigorino: ecco il calcio moderno


Palese che vogliono creare un mondiale leggendario per Messi. Argentini con arbtraggi spesso al limite del ridicolo con Messi ed altri totalmente graziati contro l'Olanda. La non-espulsione di Messi fu proprio ridicola.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> A centrocampo si stanno cacando sotto i mangiarane


non è mica na gran squadra la francia. ha sculato con l'inghilterra e subito col marocco.
più forti inghilterra ma soprattutto brasile.


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Francia inesistente


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Per ora la Francia non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Fine


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Superrrrrrrrrrrrr golllllllllll


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che gollllllll


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2022)

Goooooollll


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Gran gol. Francia satanizzata.


----------



## Rudi84 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Probabilmente Adani è morto in questo istante


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Distrutti


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

*Goooooooooooooooollllllllllllll*

*2-0 Zì Maria *


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

*Goooooooooooooooollllllllllllll*

*2-0 Zì Maria *


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Finita


----------



## TheKombo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Francia in letargo


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bilancio Juve sitemato !!


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

adANI starà imbiancando lo studio


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mamma che azione!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Difesa orribile da parte della Francia, veramente orribile. Upamecano un disastro. Prima perde palla malamente e poi va a radoppiare creando un autostrado per l'Argentina.


----------



## dadensa (18 Dicembre 2022)

Questi sono gol che riconciliano col calcio..


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Scaroni campione del mondo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Libertè, Egalitè, Fraternitè …inculatè


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani nudo in campo ma non lo inquadrano.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Argentina stramerita, ma Francia veramente imbarazzante e palesemente con il cagotto. Bastava vedere le prime palle tra i piedi di Theo e i ripetuti falli dei francesi per capire che oggi possono perdere contro chiunque.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lloris è uscito nel peggiore modo possibile sembra un salmone, con un'uscita del genere basta impattare la palla e segna per forza


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

pigliamo di Maria per la destra, scade a giugno


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sukate mangiarane!!!

E suki pure quello schifoso in tribuna!


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Francia inesistente. E' la partita di Messi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Difesa orribile da parte della Francia, veramente orribile. Upamecano un disastro. Prima perde palla malamente e poi va a radoppiare creando un autostrado per l'Argentina.


che scarpone upamercato.

francia bloccata proprio.


----------



## Prealpi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Direi che l'Argentina è meritatamente in doppio vantaggio, Francia non pervenuta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Sukate mangiarane!!!
> 
> E suki pure quello schifoso in tribuna!



Figuriamoci se lo inquadrano adesso.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque, Messi oggi ha raggiunto Maradona. Se non superato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque Mbappe ogni volte che lo vedo mi da l'idea di essere fenomeno al 75% per motivi fisici.
Una volta che iniziera a rallentare diventera un giocatore tutto fuorche fenomenale, ma e peso d'oro.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sti argentini sono veramente invasati


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Dicembre 2022)

Deshampoo l'ha preparata bene eh, i francesi pressano a caso e non hanno la più pallida idea di dove andare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Minchia fuori oliviero.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che fa? Almeno aspettasse l intervallo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

L’Argentina sta dominando.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma ormai non poteva farli all'intervallo??


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Giroud fuori


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Giroud palesemente non ne aveva, Deschamps ha sbagliato tutto


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Deshampoo toglie l'unica punta sotto di due gol: com perdere una finale.


----------



## raducioiu (18 Dicembre 2022)

Deve recuperare 2 gol e toglie Giroud....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Senza oliviero una ragione in più per non tifare questi galletti allo spiedo.

Torna a casa, oliviero.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mah, cambi strani, perché Giroud? Già cambiare al primo tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma ormai non poteva farli all'intervallo??



La Francia è già in pausa


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

grazie per la distruzione di Oli


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

poteva aspettare 5 minuti...... comunque giroud in certe partite proprio non esiste io lo dico e ridico da mesi ma la gente mica vuole aprire gli occhi.............


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia di Deschamps, se notate, le finali le stecca tutte eccetto lo scorso mondiale. Si vedeva da prima dell'inizio della partita che era il primo a farsela addosso. Giusto contro la Croazia poteva vincere, perchè una di quelle squadre che nelle occasioni importanti si sciolgono come neve al sole. Hanno sprecato un europeo sulla carta stravinto nel 2016 contro il Portogallo e senza Cristiano Ronaldo uscito a inizio partita, figuriamoci se potevano vincere questa.


----------



## TheKombo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Deschamps


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Messi oggi ha raggiunto Maradona. Se non superato.


Si però Maradona ha vinto un mondiale da solo con una squadra non eccellente
Messi segna solo su rigori spesso inventati


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

Almeno non si può più rompere Oliviero 

Certo che poteva aspettare almeno l'intervallo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Si parlava di Giroud con dolore al ginocchio...forse é questo il motivo?


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ha stato Girù


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adesso speriamo non si rompi Theo, va.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Messi oggi ha raggiunto Maradona. Se non superato.


Diciamo che chi si ostinava a vedere Maradona superiore si è sempre aggrappato al Mondiale, a livello di club non c'è mai stato paragone e a livello di nazionale Maradona a parte il Mondiale non ha mai vinto nemmeno una Copa America


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però Maradona ha vinto un mondiale da solo con una squadra non eccellente
> Messi segna solo su rigori spesso inventati


Su 6 gol ne ha fatti 5 su rigore o sbaglio?


----------



## morokan (18 Dicembre 2022)

Deschamps si dimostra piccolo uomo juventino.....


----------



## Didaco (18 Dicembre 2022)

Vogliamo vedere la faccia di Macronico a fine partita


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

È ancora lunga la partita, fate i bravi argentini e portatela a casa


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Su 6 gol ne ha fatti 5 su rigore o sbaglio?


Esatto.
Un mondiale costruito per far eccellere sto pagliaccio che ormai è palesemente FINITO.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Francia di Deschamps, se notate, le finali le stecca tutte eccetto lo scorso mondiale. Si vedeva da prima dell'inizio della partita che era il primo a farsela addosso. Giusto contro la Croazia poteva vincere, perchè una di quelle squadre che nelle occasioni importanti si sciolgono come neve al sole. Hanno sprecato un europeo sulla carta stravinto nel 2016 contro il Portogallo e senza Cristiano Ronaldo uscito a inizio partita, figuriamoci se potevano vincere questa.


Ad essere onesti anche l'europeo 2020 lo hanno buttato via, erano la squadra clamorosamente più forte. Quella partita con la Svizzera è stata senza senso. Rendiamoci conto che lo abbiamo vinto noi che, come rosa, con la Francia non possiamo nemmeno essere messi nella stessa frase.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Vogliamo vedere la faccia di Macronico a fine partita



Sarà la goduria più grande


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Orgoglio e Presunzione.
Hai così tante individualità che non sviluppi un gioco.
Se la rigiocassero cento volte, 90 volte la vincerebbe la Francia.
Vista la posta in gioco, capisco togliere Giroud.
Un po' come togliere Ibra in un Milan Juventus e ribaltarla


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Non commento il confronto Messi-Maradona, perchè lascia il tempo che trova, però Leo in questo mondiale è ringiovanito di 20 anni. Altro che giocatore a fine carriera. Io stesso facevo notare, anche nella scorsa stagione flop al PSG, che atleticamente è ancora in grandi condizioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però Maradona ha vinto un mondiale da solo con una squadra non eccellente
> Messi segna solo su rigori spesso inventati


mah paragone che non ci sta sia che vinca sia che perda, non è una partita che decide una carriera per me.
oltretutto oggi fa tutto di maria ahahahha


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2022)

Quel pagliaccio di deschamps ha messo in campo una fascia destra raccapricciante ma la colpa è di giroud? Giusto che le prendano allora.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Di Maria a Torino ci tornera in modalita 'non me ne frega nemmeno un po'


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che chi si ostinava a vedere Maradona superiore si è sempre aggrappato al Mondiale, a livello di club non c'è mai stato paragone e a livello di nazionale Maradona a parte il Mondiale non ha mai vinto nemmeno una Copa America


Beh però far vincere lo scudetto al Napoli equivale almeno a vincere 10 campionati al Farça...


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Difesa orribile da parte della Francia, veramente orribile. Upamecano un disastro. Prima perde palla malamente e poi va a radoppiare creando un autostrado per l'Argentina.


Calcio come SEMPRE è imprevedibile.

La Francia era la nazionale che "ha due squadre titolari, entrambe in grado di vincere il mondiale in ciabatte".
Finale: l'Argentina sta bullizzando i francesi; proprio belli da vedere giocare.

Si può discutere del rigore (per me ci stava tutto), ma è innegabile che l'Argentina sta vincendo la partita con OGGETTIVO merito.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lo avevo detto che sarebbe stata o Argentina o Brasile o Inghiterra.. per la legge dei grandi numeri non possono sempre vincere le stesse qualcuna dovrà pure riavere il suo turno e chi se non l'ultima di Messi?
Adesso andrà anche a prendersi 8 pallone d'oro..


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma uno come Descempio può vincere due mondiali consecutivi?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti anche l'europeo 2020 lo hanno buttato via, erano la squadra clamorosamente più forte. Quella partita con la Svizzera è stata senza senso. Rendiamoci conto che lo abbiamo vinto noi che, come rosa, con la Francia non possiamo nemmeno essere messi nella stessa frase.


Sicuramente, ma diciamo che la Svizzera ha sempre dato gatte da pelare a tutti, noi italiani ne sappiamo qualcosa e la lotteria dei rigori può far vincere chiunque. Ma una prestazione del genere, oggi, è ingiustificabile. La Francia oggi perderebbe contro chiunque per come sta giocando.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Calcio come SEMPRE è imprevedibile.
> 
> La Francia era la nazionale che "ha due squadre titolari, entrambe in grado di vincere il mondiale in ciabatte".
> Finale: l'Argentina sta bullizzando i francesi; proprio belli da vedere giocare.
> ...


Senza dubbio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Su 6 gol ne ha fatti 5 su rigore o sbaglio?


4 rigori
2 azione

uno nel girone e uno agli 8i se non sbaglio. un gran romanzo sto mondale per messi ma niente di eccezionale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Calcio come SEMPRE è imprevedibile.
> 
> La Francia era la nazionale che "ha due squadre titolari, entrambe in grado di vincere il mondiale in ciabatte".
> Finale: l'Argentina sta bullizzando i francesi; proprio belli da vedere giocare.
> ...


Assolutamente si. La Francia non sta giocando. Totalmente nulla. Non c'e un straccio di gioco. Theo prova di creare qualcosa e ha fatto vedere qualche bella azione. Mbappe se non puo partire in profondita é nulla. Disperso a sinistra e ora anche al centro. 
A centrocampo poi la Francia non si vede proprio. La garra dei argentini li sta distruggendo vivi. 
Messi lo vedi difendere davanti al area, lotta, gioca con la squadra. La diferenza tra un campione vero e un fuoriclasse che purtroppo ha imparato troppo da Neymar.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Dispiace per Theo ma ormai spero prendano l'imbarcata totale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

L'Argentina per sportivita é sul livello della Juve. Mi fanno proprio schifo.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Beh però far vincere lo scudetto al Napoli equivale almeno a vincere 10 campionati al Farça...


10 campionati spagnoli
1 campionato francese
4 champions league
3 mondiali per club
3 supercoppe uefa
8 volte capocannoniere liga
6 volte capocannoniere champions league
6 scarpe d'oro
7 palloni d'oro
1 mondiale under 20
1 oro olimpico
1 copa america
*1 campionato del mondo*

Di cosa parliamo? 
Uno scudetto del Napoli ne vale 10? Sì, per il Napoli, così almeno lo festeggiano per 10 anni senza puntare ad altri scudetti. Infatti così sarà se lo vincono quest'anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Di Maria a Torino ci tornera in modalita 'non me ne frega nemmeno un po'


Finita questa partita si strappa per sempre.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si. La Francia non sta giocando. Totalmente nulla. Non c'e un straccio di gioco. Theo prova di creare qualcosa e ha fatto vedere qualche bella azione. Mbappe se non puo partire in profondita é nulla. Disperso a sinistra e ora anche al centro.
> A centrocampo poi la Francia non si vede proprio. La garra dei argentini li sta distruggendo vivi.
> Messi lo vedi difendere davanti al area, lotta, gioca con la squadra. La diferenza tra un campione vero e un fuoriclasse che purtroppo ha imparato troppo da Neymar.


Già.
Aspettiamo che finisca la partita, ma fino ad ora la prestazione complessiva dell'Argentina è da manuale di questo sport.

Come si gioca una finale di calcio: --> vedere l'Argentina del mondiale del 2022.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque sto Koundé è un bel cesso eh, non avevano un terzino destro migliore?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Grande gara dell’Argentina. Francia nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Koundé è un bel cesso eh, non avevano un terzino destro migliore?


Pavard, titolare nel mondiale del 2018. Ma Deschamps ora preferisce Kounde...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 10 campionati spagnoli
> 1 campionato francese
> 4 champions league
> 3 mondiali per club
> ...


Si però nonostante tutto, messi si è ritrovato a giocare in una delle squadre più forti di sempre per anni e Maradona no. Questo un po’ fa la differenza perché citare solo le vittorie ha poco senso se poi consideri dove ha giocato messi. Ad esempio ha vinto la Ligue 1 l’anno scorso ma lui ha fatto schifo e non ci ha messo nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Io non capisco questi attacchi a Deschamps.. la Francia è un'ottima squadra ma non hai mai avuto l'impressione di essere una squadra dominante.
Questo mondiale ha avuto parecchie buone squadre ma quella più solida è stata l'argentina.

Questo mondiale è simile per certi versi a quello del 2006 tante buone squadre ma non una squadra totale.. niente a che fare con 2002, 2010 2014 e anche 2018 dove c'era una favorita prima del mondiale e quella favorità vinse poi.

Per esempio il 2014 c'era la Germania data per favoritissima ed infatti spazzo via tutte le squadre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si. La Francia non sta giocando. Totalmente nulla. Non c'e un straccio di gioco. Theo prova di creare qualcosa e ha fatto vedere qualche bella azione. Mbappe se non puo partire in profondita é nulla. Disperso a sinistra e ora anche al centro.
> A centrocampo poi la Francia non si vede proprio. La garra dei argentini li sta distruggendo vivi.
> Messi lo vedi difendere davanti al area, lotta, gioca con la squadra. La diferenza tra un campione vero e un fuoriclasse che purtroppo ha imparato troppo da Neymar.


messi difende per la 1a volta in carriera dai è la finale del mondiale ovvio che tutti danno tutto.
messi non ha mai difeso come tutti gli altri fenomeni.


----------



## TheKombo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Primo tempo senza storia, da una parte una squadra nel vero senso del termine, dall'altra, almeno oggi, 11 individui sparsi per il campo.
Deschamps allenatore mediocre come pochi, Mbappè non pervenuto, boh troppo strano.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

In questa partita comunque si sente l'assenza di Benzema e parecchio. Giroud rimane un buon attaccante dai grandi picchi come questo mondiale, ma non è un fuoriclasse come il giocatore del Real. Mbappè poi è un altro che nelle finali si spegne, basti vedere anche nella finale tra PSG e Bayern in Champions due anni fa, completamente inesistente. Anche se giocare da soli non è mai facile.


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bravo deshampoo a togliere Oliviero l'unico ariete d'area che può arrivare sulle palle alte.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rabiot griez in grande difficoltà


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però nonostante tutto, messi si è ritrovato a giocare in una delle squadre più forti di sempre per anni e Maradona no. Questo un po’ fa la differenza perché citare solo le vittorie ha poco senso se poi consideri dove ha giocato messi. Ad esempio ha vinto la Ligue 1 l’anno scorso ma lui ha fatto schifo e non ci ha messo nulla.


Va beh a parte la Ligue 1 in tutti gli altri successi è stato protagonista. 
La carriera di un giocatore si valuta anche nel saper sfruttare le occasioni e diventare trascinatore di una squadra già forte, sicuramente Maradona ha avuto meno nella sua carriera, ma anche per colpa sua.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Io non capisco questi attacchi a Deschamps.. la Francia è un'ottima squadra ma non hai mai avuto l'impressione di essere una squadra dominante.*
> Questo mondiale ha avuto parecchie buone squadre ma quella più solida è stata l'argentina.
> 
> Questo mondiale è simile per certi versi a quello del 2006 tante buone squadre ma non una squadra totale.. niente a che fare con 2002, 2010 2014 e anche 2018 dove c'era una favorita prima del mondiale e quella favorità vinse poi.
> ...



Per me ti sei risposto da solo. Le critiche a Deschamps sono proprio per questo motivo. Non c'e altro allenatore che abbia talmente ampia scelta di giocatori di livello. Ma sembra che questa Francia non abbia un idea di gioco ben definita, un gioco vero. Sembra piu una squadra di 11 giocatori forti, messi in campo sapendo che probabilmente complessivamente siano sempre piu forti di qualsiasi avversario. A livello individuale anche oggi, la Francia é nettamente superiore, ma in campo sembra l'opposto perche l'Argentia ha un identita ben chiara e un gioco di squadra. Come ho scritto prima: Messi lo vedi aiutare persino in difesa, lotta. Mbappe pressa meno di Giroud in un Milan-Salernitata. 

La Francia come rosa per mer era l'unica squadra 'da mondiale'. L'Argentina é una buona squadra, ma francamente come rosa ha tantissimi giocatori normali o che ormai sono in declino da anni. Una finalista atipica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ecco Adani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> messi difende per la 1a volta in carriera dai è la finale del mondiale ovvio che tutti danno tutto.
> messi non ha mai difeso come tutti gli altri fenomeni.


Tu nella Francia vedi pressare Mbappe ad esempio?


----------



## Djici (18 Dicembre 2022)

Eh eh
Chi non salta un franzoso è


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Va beh a parte la Ligue 1 in tutti gli altri successi è stato protagonista.
> La carriera di un giocatore si valuta anche nel saper sfruttare le occasioni e diventare trascinatore di una squadra già forte, sicuramente Maradona ha avuto meno nella sua carriera, ma anche per colpa sua.


Ma nel confronto Maradona-Messi cosa valutate per dire chi è meglio dell'altro? I picchi o l'intera carriera. Perchè nel secondo caso, e non vorrei essere provocatorio, Maradona sarebbe inferiore a un sacco di top player attuali tipo Benzema, Lewandoski ecc.

Se si valutano i picchi di forma, personalmente reputo Maradona superiore a Messi, ma anche Ronaldinho e Ronaldo il fenomeno.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 10 campionati spagnoli
> 1 campionato francese
> 4 champions league
> 3 mondiali per club
> ...


Messi ha mantenuto livelli altissimi per tanti anni.
Maradona però nel suo top era di un altro pianeta (e secondo me anche Ronaldinho, parlando di giocatori del Barcellona).


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tu nella Francia vedi pressare Mbappe ad esempio?


ma non vedi che non ci stanno capendo niente? io non vedo pressare nessuno.
vedrai se fanno un gol se mbabbe rimane la fermo a dire "non ne ho voglia di correre".
sinceramente neanche messi, che gioca da fermo, appena meno da fermo del solito forse.

mbappe è per distacco il miglior giocatore del mondiale, se poi si vuol dire messi perchè deve essere così va bene, perchè deve raggiungere maradona e sti record e paragoni senza senso che cpn lo sport non han niente a che vedere.
possiamo dargli anche altri 4 palloni d'oro così tanto per gradire, ma cosa cambia? 

vuoi paragonare mbappe a messi oggi??


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rileggere i primi commenti del thread,’please

molti che hanno dato addosso ad Adani spero comprendano cosa sia la passione

Messi e Di Maria sono due anni che si preparano solo per questa partita

la misura io la lascio in laboratorio e in campo voglio leoni, tecnica, velocità e umiltà, voglia di lasciare tutto: ben venga grande entusiasmo per giocate come quella del 2:0

Messi gioca per la squadra quando serve,
Lo ha sempre fatto, se serve rifinire rifinisce, se serviva il play si abbassava, nato per fare l’ala si é inventato centravanti - 170cm - ma la qualità che ha sempre avuto é inavvicinabile; talento e tanta applicazione, poca sregolatezza. Peso tutto e se porterà a casa mondiale - se - sarà imho il più grande - lascio fuori la valenza politica perché Maradona fu rivoluzionario vero e socialmente / politicamente immenso.

Viva Messi imho


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poteva aspettare 5 minuti...... comunque giroud in certe partite proprio non esiste io lo dico e ridico da mesi ma la gente mica vuole aprire gli occhi.............


Ma non è colpa di Giroud ,la squadra non gira, se non gli arriva una palla,che cavolo deve fare?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma non è colpa di Giroud ,la squadra non gira, se non gli arriva una palla,che cavolo deve fare?


niente perchè per caratteristiche, in certe partite non può fare niente.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Se la Francia ne facesse uno cambierebbe completamente la partita


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi e Di Maria sono finiti entrambi, poi chiaramente si sono preparati a lungo per questo mondiale e quindi sembrano super atletici ma scordatevi di rivedere queste versioni nei club, contro Salernitana e Verona o Angers e Brest


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se la Francia ne facesse uno cambierebbe completamente la partita


La Francia non segna nemmeno se gioca fino a domai


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

ecco l'unica gara ad alto livello di Di Maria in un anno, prima e dopo pensione d'oro
mi ricorda il baseball americano con il lanciatore pagato decine di milioni per fare dei tiri in un big match


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La Francia non segna nemmeno se gioca fino a domai



La Francia non merita nulla fino ad ora.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Rileggere i primi commenti del thread,’please
> 
> molti che hanno dato addosso ad Adani spero comprendano cosa sia la passione
> 
> ...


Adani è una caricatura ed è una vergogna che la Rai, che dovrebbe portare gente professionale punti su questi qui. Come la direttrice di Rai Sport senza voce che fa la marchetta LGBT e si vede che è palesemente inadatta a parlare di calcio, perchè competente su altri sport. Roba da rimpiangere Paola Ferrari...


----------



## BB7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

.


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Adani è una caricatura ed è una vergogna che la Rai, che dovrebbe portare gente professionale punti su questi qui. Come la direttrice di Rai Sport senza voce che fa la marchetta LGBT e si vede che è palesemente inadatta a parlare di calcio, perchè competente su altri sport. Roba da rimpiangere Paola Ferrari...


Adani è stato richiamato dai, oggi super professionale


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non vedi che non ci stanno capendo niente? io non vedo pressare nessuno.
> vedrai se fanno un gol se mbabbe rimane la fermo a dire "non ne ho voglia di correre".
> sinceramente neanche messi, che gioca da fermo, appena meno da fermo del solito forse.
> 
> ...


Io spero solo che ora non gli regalino un altro pallone d’oro per sto schifo di mondiale…


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che ora non gli regalino un altro pallone d’oro per sto schifo di mondiale…



Mi sa che, invece, è praticamente assicurato.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Adani è stato richiamato dai, oggi super professionale


Ho preferito di gran lunga Stramaccioni, almeno non ha fatto il gradasso. Adani è buono per la Bobo TV e contesti tipo Tiki Taka di Pardo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi merita questo mondiale da capitano per coronare una carriera straordinaria. 

I paragoni li lascio ad altri, questo Messi merita di alzare il trofeo più importante del pianeta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che ora non gli regalino un altro pallone d’oro per sto schifo di mondiale…


bah poco importa, per me quelli che ha vinto li ha meritati praticamente tutti tranne l'ultimo forse, adesso non ricordo.
anche quello del 2010 era più forte ed ha vinto giustamente per come vedo io il calcio.

ovvio che se dovesse vincere ancora sarebbe regalato.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che, invece, è praticamente assicurato.


Vabbè si sa, la solita pagliacciata


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah poco importa, per me quelli che ha vinto li ha meritati praticamente tutti tranne l'ultimo forse, adesso non ricordo.
> anche quello del 2010 era più forte ed ha vinto giustamente per come vedo io il calcio.
> 
> ovvio che se dovesse vincere ancora sarebbe regalato.


Si ma ormai sta diventando un premio ridicolo e senza senso. Nel 2010 era fortissimo si ma non doveva proprio vincerlo, toccava ad altri giustamente. E poi l’ultimo è stato proprio regalato


----------



## unbreakable (18 Dicembre 2022)

Al momento nella Francia vedo 11 bakayoko

Non so se è stato il virus o altro ma al momento i francesi non pervenuti


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma ormai sta diventando un premio ridicolo e senza senso. Nel 2010 era fortissimo si ma non doveva proprio vincerlo, toccava ad altri giustamente. E poi l’ultimo è stato proprio regalato


se deve vincere il più forte, nel 2010 giusto lo abbia vinto lui.
se deve vincere chi vince allora no.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Francia ancora senza un tiro in porta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia ha mollato con la testa,li vedi non ci credono più. L'Olanda più triste di sempre ha rimontato 2 gol,quindi anche i galletti arrosto possono farlo


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia ne prende almeno un altro


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Alzagliela in faccia quella Coppa caro Leo. Manda a nanna Frappè


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma nel confronto Maradona-Messi cosa valutate per dire chi è meglio dell'altro? I picchi o l'intera carriera. Perchè nel secondo caso, e non vorrei essere provocatorio, Maradona sarebbe inferiore a un sacco di top player attuali tipo Benzema, Lewandoski ecc.
> 
> Se si valutano i picchi di forma, personalmente reputo Maradona superiore a Messi, ma anche Ronaldinho e Ronaldo il fenomeno.


Beh, anche Messi ha avuto dei picchi in carriera pazzeschi.
Cos'altro deve fare per essere considerato il più grande calciatore di sempre? 
Dico sul serio, Messi cosa ancora deve fare per diventare il numero uno?

Tra l'altro il competitor secondo me non è così ancestrale come si vuol far credere. L'effetto Maradona e la nostalgia sono massimi. E' proprio la parola "Maradona" che subito ti fa pensare alla divinità del calcio. Forse meglio chiamarlo Mar Adona. O Mara Dhona.

Mar Adona contro Messi.

A mio parere, Adona è stato un mostro sacro del calcio. Messi il migliore di sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ze maria migliore in campo, non lo rivedremo mai più su sti livelli.

adios.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se deve vincere il più forte, nel 2010 giusto lo abbia vinto lui.
> se deve vincere chi vince allora no.


No devi solo guardare le stagioni.
Se lewandoski fa una stagione pazzesca e vince tutto e Messi no, non vedo perché debba vincere messi. Nel 2010 xavi, sneijder e soprattutto iniesta ecc fecero stagioni pazzesche e si giocarono la finale mondiale che gli stessi xavi e iniesta vinsero.
Se deve sempre per forza vincere il più forte allora sto gioco e sti premi non valgono nulla


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Dicembre 2022)

Africa utd finora dominata...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2022)

Avevo pronosticato che la Francia devastasse l'Argentina... Che dire? Ho cannato completamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No devi solo guardare le stagioni.
> Se lewandoski fa una stagione pazzesca e vince tutto e Messi no, non vedo perché debba vincere messi. Nel 2010 xavi, sneijder e soprattutto iniesta ecc fecero stagioni pazzesche e si giocarono la finale mondiale che gli stessi xavi e iniesta vinsero.
> Se deve sempre per forza vincere il più forte allora sto gioco e sti premi non valgono nulla


infatto lo meritava lewa l'ho detto.
ma nel 2010 messi per me era più forte per distacco da sti qui, anche come stagione. dai iniesta... ma per fortuna che l'ha vinto messi dai.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Avevo pronosticato che la Francia devastasse l'Argentina... Che dire? *Ho cannato completamente.*



Ma no, hai solo sbagliato devastato e devastante


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Beh, anche Messi ha avuto dei picchi in carriera pazzeschi.
> Cos'altro deve fare per essere considerato il più grande calciatore di sempre?
> Dico sul serio, Messi cosa ancora deve fare per diventare il numero uno?
> 
> ...


Niente, semplicemente perché non esiste il migliore di sempre. Alla fine è solo un'invenzione giornalistica sulla quale i tifosi litigano.

Non può esistere un giocatore più forte di tutti in tutte le epoche, perché il calcio, le sue regole, i suoi ritmi, la fisicità e l'atletismo cambiano nel corso del tempo.
Maradona è stato il più grande della sua epoca, come Messi lo è di questa.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Beh, anche Messi ha avuto dei picchi in carriera pazzeschi.
> Cos'altro deve fare per essere considerato il più grande calciatore di sempre?
> Dico sul serio, Messi cosa ancora deve fare per diventare il numero uno?
> 
> ...


Io per picchi consideri anche il tipo di giocate, finte, dribbling. Messi è capace di dribblare tutto e tutti e qui ci siamo. Però, la classe con cui lo facevano Maradona, Ronaldinho e Ronaldo il fenomeno per me non ce l'ha. Poi chiaro, se parliamo di continuità di carriera Messi è il numero uno e supera Maradona non di poco ma di molto perché l'ex giocatore del Napoli alla fine ha avuto un breve picco di grandissimo livello e poi si è perso.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Fuori pure Theo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bene, fuori Theo. Siamo usciti incolumi.


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Chi si lamenta della intermittenza / incostanza di Leao cosa pensa di Mbappé nelle ultime 2-3 partite?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Camavinga terzino LOL


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se deve vincere il più forte, nel 2010 giusto lo abbia vinto lui.
> se deve vincere chi vince allora no.


Diciamo che qui i criteri sono stati abbastanza labili in questo decennio, perché spesso e volentieri le vittorie hanno pesato tanto quanto il talento, specialmente quando si doveva decidere se assegnarlo a CR7 o Messi.

Per me, in ogni caso nel 2010 doveva vincerlo Sneijder a mani basse. Triplete con l'Inter e finale mondiale.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Grande mondiale di De Paul, che doveva essere del Milan.

Invece i rabbini chi portarono a Milanello?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Diciamo che qui i criteri sono stati abbastanza labili in questo decennio, perché spesso e volentieri le vittorie hanno pesato tanto quanto il talento, specialmente quando si doveva decidere se assegnarlo a CR7 o Messi.
> 
> Per me, in ogni caso nel 2010 doveva vincerlo Sneijder a mani basse. Triplete con l'Inter e finale mondiale.


si dipende tutto dai criteri..
io in uno sport di squadra non posso premiare un singolo per le vittorie, perchè dipendono anche e soprattutto dai compagni.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Morale della favola 
Abbiamo mandato due nostre pedine fondamentali fino alla fine dei mondiali bruciando energie su energie ed ora oltre al danno pure la beffa perché torneranno anche depressi (oltre con problemi vari, vedrete tra qaulche giorno).


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia non c'è proprio con la testa


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2022)

Direi che è fatta


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

oggi gli argentini sono drogati o posseduti, tutti col kaioken.


----------



## GP7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Enzo Fernandez è mostruoso..


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che polli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore per la francia, attenzione...


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

*Rigore Francia *


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Se poi si fanno pareggiare la perdono.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2022)

rigore ridicolo, si è buttato palesemente, come fanno a dire netto?


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore simile a quello del Chelsea contro il Milan. Ma niente cartellini.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maledetto Micron


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Francia ancora viva


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> rigore ridicolo, si è buttato palesemente, come fanno a dire netto?


Ma dai lo ha preso pure con la gamba oltre a trattenerlo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore Francia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ecco che inquadrano il merdoso pervertito che esulta. Dopo i gol dell'argentina ovviamente telecamere censurate.


----------



## GP7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lo para

edit: quasi mannaggia


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mamma mia che gufata ho tirato


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Gol immeritato.
Non meritavano neanche di fare un gol.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Francia ancora viva



Argentina ora rischia molto.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Partita riaperta per un episodio. Vediamo quanto valgono questi francesi ora


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> rigore ridicolo, si è buttato palesemente, come fanno a dire netto?


Come tutti quelli regalati all’Argentina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Incredibile.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Argentina inc….


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahahahahahahahaah ma che cazzzz,


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pareggio dei Mangiarane. Finita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Eccola la BAGUETTA NEL CULO


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappè fenomeno. Incredibile!!!


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ok mi nascondo


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Incredibile. Adani starà morendo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappè che fenomeno 
Oggi altro che messi dai..
Dai alza in faccia a Leo Cessi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Francia Inghilterra si ripete.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Quando l forum si mette in moto e dice "finita" "fatta"....


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappé 
Adesso è dura per l'Argentina


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Grandissimo gol di Frappè....


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Salvate Adani


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappè segna da un pallone perso da MESSI. Ironia del destino!


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Argentina ora rischia molto.


Detto fatto  
Comunque gran goal


----------



## GP7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Non voglio crederci..


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Detto fatto
> Comunque gran goal



Si sapeva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Milfon che si ingroppa un arabo in tribuna.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Richiesta ufficiale agli amministratori del forum di concedere agli utenti di scrivere bestemmie in chiaro.


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Incredibile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Chi si lamenta della intermittenza / incostanza di Leao cosa pensa di Mbappé nelle ultime 2-3 partite?


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mbappè segna da un pallone perso da MESSI. Ironia del destino!


Ora cassano dirà che l ha perso apposta perchè vincere nei 90 regolamenti pareva brutto


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Dai adesso diamo il pallone d’oro a messi


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Francesi di m


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahaha pazzesco 

Ora che non ci sono ne Giroud ne Theo si tifa solo Argentina!

Ma sarà dura...


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pogba è venuto a Doha per la finale e ha portato con lui anche lo sciamano.


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvate Adani


Hanno già chiamato l'ambulanza


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Argentini salami. Ogni volta che inquadrano Minchion in tribuna ho i conati di vomito


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

cosa vi dicevo di mbappe?????
dai su, guardiam le partite con onestà.

ora messi deve scartarli tutti e segnare, e si possono aprire paragoni....


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Gli argentini hanno festeggiato troppo presto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2022)

Prevedo suicidi di massa in argentina


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Scolari però ha fatto una cavolata a togliere Di Maria. Poteva almeno aspettare l'89'. Ora c'è il solo Messi a reggere l'attacco. Incredibile...

Mbappè in un minuto ha sorpassato Messi ed il destino, forse...


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Certo l'Argentina farsi recuperare 2 gol in 2 minuti che polli madonna santa...


----------



## Didaco (18 Dicembre 2022)

Finita. Francia campione del mondo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

@Blu71 appena ho detto non segnano nemmeno fino a domani,taaaaac


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cosa vi dicevo di mbappe?????
> dai su, guardiam le partite con onestà.
> 
> ora messi deve scartarli tutti e segnare, e si possono aprire paragoni....



Messi non è più quel Messi, si merita il mondiale per la carriera, ma non per quanto sia forte oggi.
Come normale che sia a 35 anni


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 appena ho detto non segnano nemmeno fino a domani,taaaaac



Adani ti odia


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Certo l'Argentina farsi recuperare 2 gol in 2 minuti che polli madonna santa...


Da milanista, questa finale mi dà una sensazione di Deja vu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Scolari però ha fatto una cavolata a togliere Di Maria. Poteva almeno aspettare l'89'. Ora c'è il solo Messi a reggere l'attacco. Incredibile...
> 
> Mbappè in un minuto ha sorpassato Messi ed il destino, forse...


si vede che il dio del calcio quando ha sentito i paragoni tra messi e diego si è inc....to di brutto.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cosa vi dicevo di mbappe?????
> dai su, guardiam le partite con onestà.
> 
> ora messi deve scartarli tutti e segnare, e si possono aprire paragoni....


Straquoto
Oggi mbappe vale 3 messi e se lo merita mbappe il mondiale e se lo vince saranno 2 mondiali vinti. Ciao ciao leoooo
Intanto a 23 anni mbappe ha segnato gli stessi gol di messi in tutti i mondiali a 35 anni


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Certo l'Argentina farsi recuperare 2 gol in 2 minuti che polli madonna santa...


Secondo me molto peggio questo rispetto a Milan liverpool 2005


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia comunque a livello di rosa dà 3 piste all'Argentina, diciamocelo. Con l'Argentina allo stremo e la Francia che ha recuperato la fiducia non escludo una vittoria della Francia all'ultimo minuto o, addirittura, una stravittoria ai tempi supplementari. Per me non finirà ai rigori, ho questo sentore.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

La partita con Olanda non ha insegnato nulla a Scaloni


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2022)

Se Leao avesse i piedi dritti come Mbappe sarebbe il francese probabilmente


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Francia comunque a livello di rosa dà 3 piste all'Argentina, diciamocelo. Con l'Argentina allo stremo e la Francia che ha recuperato la fiducia non escludo una vittoria della Francia all'ultimo minuto o, addirittura, una stravittoria ai tempi supplementari. Per me non finirà ai rigori, ho questo sentore.


La superiorità dell'Argentina, fino al rigore dei francesi, è stata esclusivamente psicologica con i giocatori che avevano il cagotto.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Secondo me molto peggio questo rispetto a Milan liverpool 2005


Ma decisamente. Quel Liverpool entrò in campo inferocito nel secondo tempo. La Francia non ha fatto un tiro in porta sino al rigore.


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma come diamine fa una squadra con in panchina Desciamps e in squadra titolare Rabiot a vincere una finale del mondiale. Misteri della vita.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma come diamine fa una squadra con in panchina Desciamps e in squadra titolare Rabiot a vincere una finale del mondiale. Misteri della vita.


Gli altri hanno il laureato e paredes, non che gli vada molto meglio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

La vince l'argentina ai rigori con tutto l'allenamento che hanno fatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Da milanista, questa finale mi dà una sensazione di Deja vu.


ricorda finale euro 2000


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

8 minuti di recupero


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

L'Argentina deve fare catenaccio e sperare nei rigori. La Francia è praticamente rivitalizzata e tornata ai suoi livelli, come se avesse cominciato adesso a giocare.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ora gioca solo la Francia


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque Thuram è una bella bestia eh.. Sarebbe un ottimo rinforzo per noi


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

8 minuti di recupero. La Francia può fare all-in! Ma potrebbe anche succedere che se la passano tra di loro, momento delicato.


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

8 minuti di recupero sono scandalosi comunque.
Cioè, chiamalo tempo supplementare e fai prima. Quale recupero...


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Madonna....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ines Rau e Mbappè invitati da Macron all'Eliseo per i festeggiamenti.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

adANI lo ritrovano impiccato con la sciarpa dell'Argentina dentro i cessi della Rai


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma quello non è considerato retropassaggio? Gliel ha data con il ginocchio al portiere


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Dicembre 2022)

Scaloni non fa i cambi?
Come si fa a non capire che a destra non ce la facevano dal 60’ ?!?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma non era punizione a 2? Gliel'ha appoggiata al portiere


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappè è tornato il vero Mbappè ed ha appena messo il carburante, a differenza degli avversari che sono stremati. Sarà dura.

Se la Francia (ri)vince il mondiale, l'attaccante del PSG al 100% sarà pallone d'oro.


----------



## GP7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maledetto gobbo (Deschamps)


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappè dal gol in poi si è svegliato


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

L'Argentina non ne ha più


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mi sa che togliere Di Maria è stata una c…


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma il passaggio di ginocchio al proprio portiere è valido?


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappa si è riposato per 75 minuti, appena ha deciso di iniziare a fare sul serio l ha ribaltata da solo


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma quello non è considerato retropassaggio? Gliel ha data con il ginocchio al portiere


ginocchio è come testa e petto


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ginocchio è come testa e petto


Ah grazie per l'info, non lo sapevo


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

"Pallone che cambia direzione all'improssivo sul tiro di Messi" --> tiro centrale


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Partita bellissima. Nettamente la migliore di questo mondiale bruttissimo!


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Peccato. Se Messi avesse segnato allo scadere, si sarebbe aperto il cielo e scendeva lo spirito di Maradona insieme a Gesù Cristo a dargli un bacio in fronte.

Conversioni di massa in diretta di miliardi di umani e inizio di una nuova era per l'umanità


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Argentina non ne ha più


Hanno pressato a bestia nel primo tempo. Non avrebbero potuto reggere tutta la partita a quei ritmi


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Vergognoso il vantaggio non dato alla Francia


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

L’Argentina si sta praticamente suicidando.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Dicembre 2022)

C'era una punizione a due in area, in favore dei mangia baguette, enorme


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che togliere Di Maria è stata una c…


Ma non si può fare rientrare?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ma non si può fare rientrare?



Si, negli spogliatoi


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi clamoroso comunque, sta tenendo in piedi l'Argentina. Il pallone d'oro sarà sfida Messi-Mbappè a seconda di chi vince il mondiale.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Messi clamoroso comunque, sta tenendo in piedi l'Argentina. Il pallone d'oro sarà sfida Messi-Mbappè a seconda di chi vince il mondiale.


In piedi da solo* .


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Partita bellissima. Nettamente la migliore di questo mondiale bruttissimo!


Bene così, l'unica partita di questo mondiale che mi sono visto. Pensavo di essermi perso chissà cosa ma per fortuna sembra di no


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che ci fa Stramaccioni in RAI?che brutta fine


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani è ancora vivo


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ma non si può fare rientrare?


Come nel basket


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sto godendo come un porco


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifare Francia mai, ma io vedere un Argentina che riesce a non avere un cartellino rosso in tutto il mondiale non voglio proprio vederla vincere.

Tanto più se cacci Giroud così..


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Messi clamoroso comunque, sta tenendo in piedi l'Argentina. Il pallone d'oro sarà sfida Messi-Mbappè a seconda di chi vince il mondiale.


Ma a me non sembra che abbia fatto tutta sta gran partita messi…


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Si comincia. Io smetto di commentare, lo farò quando finirà. Non voglio perdermi un secondo di questo spettacolo!


----------



## ROQ (18 Dicembre 2022)

improvvisamente partita interessante, era un dominio argentino fino al 2-1

Rabiot non lo sopporta nessuno per carità, gobbo, strapagato, con la mamma rompipalle... ma da noi farebbe doppia cifra ogni stagione, anche oggi ha tirato su la francia assieme a Mbappe, specie dopo l'uscita di Giroud che è uno dei pochi che poteva segnare nonostante il non-gioco della francia


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Se penso che tra pochi giorni dovrò rodermi il fegato per il Milan spero che sta partita finisca a giugno.


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2022)

Occhio lungo Marotta ci vede lungo anche su Thuram


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

la deciderà il laureato................


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Chissà TFR7 in questo momento,sta facendo il trenino con la musica brasiliana in sottofondo


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la deciderà il laureato................


Sarebbe lo scenario peggiore di sempre


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

francia conn 10 neri su 10 ahahah


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> francia conn 10 neri su 10 ahahah


Quando giocava con qualche bianco erano sotto 2 a 0


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Chi si lamenta della intermittenza / incostanza di Leao cosa pensa di Mbappé nelle ultime 2-3 partite?


Dicevi?


----------



## hiei87 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Muani è un altro giocatore che pareva già nostro e ci siamo lasciati sfuggire. Bella mossa, anche quella.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Questo era giallo tutta la vita


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> francia conn 10 neri su 10 ahahah



È il Senegal


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La Francia non segna nemmeno se gioca fino a domai


Dicevi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

messi sta per morire, la francia è un carroarmato nero di 1000 tonnellate che sta passando sopra agli argentini.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È il Senegal


Che non si dica che una squadra Africana non sia mai arrivata in finale


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Francia squadra buggatissima. Tutti alti minino 1.90, roba che quelli dell'argentina sembrano i bambini delle elementari che giocano contro quelli della terza media. Boh


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

Arbitri palesemente a favore dell'Argentina, se con l Olanda era più che un sospetto, qui stanno facendo di tutto per tenerli a galla.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Che non si dica che una squadra Africana non sia mai arrivata in finale



Il portiere bianco è un infiltrato


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sinceramente non vedo come l'Argentina possa vincere.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo come l'Argentina possa vincere.



Si è suicidata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il portiere bianco è un infiltrato


è albino!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è albino!



Gli albini li fanno fuori


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il portiere bianco è un infiltrato




LLoris è di padre spagnolo.

Insomma zero francesi in campo.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maledetto Laureato!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lo sputazzone stava per deciderla


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautardo


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il portiere bianco è un infiltrato


Ieri un mio amico mi stava facendo notare che lloris è un cognome spagnolo, tecnicamente manco lui è francese xD


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> LLoris è di padre spagnolo.
> 
> Insomma zero francesi in campo.



Legione straniera


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Fortuna che Laureato non ha tirato di prima


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che cesso a cielo aperto Laureato


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> LLoris è di padre spagnolo.
> 
> Insomma zero francesi in campo.


Quelli francesi sono stati convocati dall Marocco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Un altro mangiato da questo cesso


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Laureato 2 gol mangiati su 2 azioni


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ahahahahah Laureato


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Per me Upamecano migliore in campo per la Francia anche sul 2-0


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sei un asino Laureano


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2022)

El lama Martinez


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

due goal sbagliati dal somaro davanti al portiere da solo in un minuto


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Che non si dica che una squadra Africana non sia mai arrivata in finale


Mancini dovrebbe fare un giro sulle ONG allora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Gli All Black ora sembrano un po' in difficoltà.


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un altro mangiato da questo cesso



Vediamo di farlo diventare Maradona nella finale della Supercoppa. PS: menomale che non ha segnato, avesse deciso la finale del mondiale lo vendevano minimo a 180 mln


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mancini dovrebbe fare un giro sulle ONG allora



Con Salvini?


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mancini dovrebbe fare un giro sulle ONG allora




Noi abbiamo Gnonto


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mancini dovrebbe fare un giro sulle ONG allora


Qualcuno meglio di Immobile come attaccante lo troviamo probabilmente


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sul Web circolava sta roba


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dicevi?


Cmnq Mbappé si è imboscato troppo per quello che è (e che viene pagato).
Bravo ad aspettare il calo degli avversari di fascia, ma si è anche nascosto troppo.
Dopo di ché io sono un estimatore di Leao e della sua intermittenza me ne faccio una ragione.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sul Web circolava sta roba



Che ci fa Rabiot nella Legione straniera?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque se perde la finale in questo modo questo Berluscaloni sparisce dal calcio.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che ci fa Rabiot nella Legione straniera?




Per le quote bianche


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque se perde la finale in questo modo questo Berluscaloni* sparisce dal calcio.*



… e non solo…


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che ci fa Stramaccioni in RAI?*che brutta fine*


La RAI o Stramaccioni? (o entrambi?)


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il portiere bianco è un infiltrato


Prima di ipotetici rigori, un portiere nero lo farei entrare. Anche perchè Lloris non ne prenderebbe neanche uno per sbaglio


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque se perde la finale in questo modo questo Berluscaloni sparisce dal calcio.


Infatti almeno l'altro nel 2014 (quello favoso che era in volo per arrivare a Milan, aereo mai ritrovato poi)... ha perso ai supplementari contro la Germania che era 10 spanne questa Francia


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per le quote bianche



Tutela delle minoranze. Giusto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fuorigioco?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Il dio del calcio ha parlato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sto Lloris non ne tiene una


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

era fuorigioco di lautaro


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

*Gooooooooooooooooooooollllllll*


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

ADANIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautaro rovina tutto.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pazzesco.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adaniiii


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

regolare.


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

no, di poco regolare


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Desciampooooo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Per ora giusto così


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

mado se lo annullano per laureato spruzzo fino al deserto.
niente, meglio cosi


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi nella leggenda


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Aspetto ancora a riaprire il topic di ROQ eh...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Messi nella leggenda



Giusto così.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque è pazzesca l'argentina sono finiti pure contro l'Olanda a farsi recuperare.. possiamo dire che hanno churra


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Per quanto mi riguarda non poteva andare meglio 
Supplementari e quindi spettacolo 
Messi che almeno se l è dovuta sudare 
Theo e giroud già fuori 
Lautaro mezzo flop 

Comunque la difesa della Francia fa pena, ogni volta che c'è uno scatto vengono fregati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

MAledetta regia che non mi inquadra la faccia di Macron... MALEDETTI


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Perché ora non inquadrano Minchion in tribuna?


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2022)

Beati voi che riuscite a tifare Argentina, a me stanno proprio sulle 00


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma quanto è brutto Di Maria?pare Olivia di braccio di ferro.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2022)

Io comunque sono per le nazionali multietiche gente magari nata li ecc.

Pero onestamente da comunista che sono non si può vedere la Francia cosi.. ok tutto. ANche l'Inghiterra ne ha alcuni ma 10 su 11... dai


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Calma, non è finita.


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani sta baciando il santino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

varane era caffelatte, ci voleva uno più nero.


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sveglia Kylian, falli penare ancora un po'!!!


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Varane era troppo chiaro per stare in campo


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma colleghiamoci con la casa di CR7:





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma colleghiamoci con la casa di CR7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aspettiamo…


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Beati voi che riuscite a tifare Argentina, a me stanno proprio sulle 00


Uguale. Capisco l'odio per i francesi, ma questi sono cani che menano e protestano+messi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Paredes omicida


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io comunque sono per le nazionali multietiche gente magari nata li ecc.
> 
> Pero onestamente da comunista che sono non si può vedere la Francia cosi.. ok tutto. ANche l'Inghiterra ne ha alcuni ma 10 su 11... dai


davvero sei comunista o è una battuta?


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2022)

“El Kun Aguero ha dormito in stanza con Messi..per farvi capire il legame che c’è tra i due” Mamma Raiiiiii


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Paredes comunque si è rincoglioniito.


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Uguale. Capisco l'odio per i francesi, ma questi sono cani che menano e protestano+messi


Per l appunto..


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo…




Anche lui sta aspettando. Se finirà così procederà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> “El Kun Aguero ha dormito in stanza con Messi..per farvi capire il legame che c’è tra i due” Mamma Raiiiiii



Adani gelosissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche lui sta aspettando. Se finirà così procederà



No, deve riscuotere prima i 20 milioni dalla Juve


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adani gelosissimo.


pure mbappè


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore Francia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore , clamoroso.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> “El Kun Aguero ha dormito in stanza con Messi..per farvi capire il legame che c’è tra i due” Mamma Raiiiiii


Propaganda pro Argentina indegna. 
Ma sulla Francia un aneddoto lo hanno raccontato?
Ne ricordo nemmeno uno.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo me lo sbaglia


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lo sbaglia


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Azz lo sto sentendo di brutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

sbaglia


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

E vabbè. Ma allora siete c0glioni.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pallone pesantissimo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

3-3


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Olè


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2022)

Goooooollll


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Gooool mbappè 
Eclissa messi


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

mamma mia che roba, che partita.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Macron sembra un ritardato


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2022)

l'Argentina merita di perdere


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2022)

Macron sempre piu faccia da c.ulo


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Propaganda pro Argentina indegna.
> Ma sulla Francia un aneddoto lo hanno raccontato?
> Ne ricordo nemmeno uno.


Si, le litigate di Deschamps.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia questa la vince.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Rendiamoci conto, mbappe palle d'acciaio, 2 rigori in finale ai mondiali a 22 anni


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

dove sono gli dei del calcio


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Non so più per chi tifare 

Però dai Sputaro campione del mondo no


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappè ha due testicoli più grandi della sua fidanzata


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> l'Argentina merita di perdere



Si, troppo fessi.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Il delinquente di Micron che se la fa con gli sceicchi. Putin pensaci tu


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ci vorrebbe un'altra ora di sto spettacolo.
come italia germania 4-3


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Non la toccherete mai sta coppa, zingari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Per quanto odio a morte la Francia, devo dire che questi polli argentini meritano di perdere. Neanche uno scansuolo con i gobbi si fa rimontare così.


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

Hanno chiuso il mondiale senza un espulso. Che schifo sti argentini


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non so più per chi tifare
> 
> Però dai Sputaro campione del mondo no




Anche io sono indeciso. 

Poi inquadrano Micron ed è facile scegliere.


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani ha messo su il cilicio e si sta frustando, tipo Silas nel Codice Da Vinci.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Telecronaca imbarazzante.


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi proprio sfigato


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci vorrebbe un'altra ora di sto spettacolo.
> come italia germania 4-3


Mbappè stramerita mondiale e pallone d’oro 
Giusto così


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Dai, andiamo ai rigori


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Odio sia Francia che Argentina quindi una goduria sta partita infinita con Messi che soffre


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Madonna che si è mangiato questo


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Quanto è quotato che Dybala sbaglia il rigore?


----------



## Franz64 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Godo, voglio vedere laureato piangere ancora


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

entra quello meglio di Messi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautaro PIPPA


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Suicidi di massa in Argentina se lo perdono...


----------



## SpottyTeux (18 Dicembre 2022)

Finale più bella degli ultimi 30 tra mondiali ed europei.


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautaro sventa tutte le minacce.


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahah Lautardo


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Madonna quel Lauretato cosa aveva sbagliato. Deve ringraziare che fosse fuorigioco


----------



## raducioiu (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautaro comunque è sopravvalutatissimo


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma Laureato lentissimo. pazzesco


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma in RAI tifano Argentina per poi non annegare nelle lacrime di Adani?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mbappè stramerita mondiale e pallone d’oro
> Giusto così


vince la squadra non il singolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Non ci credo


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mamma mia assurdo e Lautarooooo sventa ancora la minaccia!!!!


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautardato AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Io una partita così non l'ho mai vista,


----------



## Baba (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautarooohahahaha


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautardo miglior giocatore della Francia.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Partita fantastica


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che partita è?!?

La finale più bella della storia?


----------



## Milanoide (18 Dicembre 2022)

Bellissima


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

Quanto vale Lautaro?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

RAI
Radio Argentina indegna


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

dietro lautaro stava fernandez da solo


----------



## hiei87 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautaro si sta impegnando per non far vincere il mondiale all'Argentina. Sembra la fusione tra Higuain e Palacio nella finale del 2014.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Laureatoo


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che partita pazzesca.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautardoooooooooooooooooooooooooo ahahahahah C0glioneeeeeeee


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma che partita è?!?
> 
> La finale più bella della storia?



Una delle più belle senza dubbio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Madò


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Lautaro comunque è sopravvalutatissimo


Giocatore mediocrissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ragazzi, è scritto che lautaro sbaglia il rigore.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Godiamoci i rigori.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Kolo Muani ha sbagliato di tutto davanti la porta


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2022)

Madonna che partita ahahahahah

Assurda!


----------



## danjr (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lautaro scarsissimo


----------



## ARKANA (18 Dicembre 2022)

Io una partita così bella faccio fatica a ricordarmela (a parte le finali fatte dal Milan, ma quelle ovviamente)


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che partita


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Quanto vale Lautaro?


Se Dumfries vale 75.
Fatti due conti...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Madonna che partita ahahahahah
> 
> Assurda!



Finalmente una partita vera.


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Quanto fa schifo Laureato, loooool

Al di là di eventuali fuorigioco ecc..., si è trovato davanti la porta 4 volte e non c'è andato manco vicino un altro po'.

Cesso inverecondo che solo con quelli là poteva giocare, e solo quelli là lo possono definire un campione


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2022)

Questo è il calcio, altro che la svogliatezza che ci mettono di solito questi soggetti


----------



## hakaishin (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vince la squadra non il singolo.


Assolutamente si ma lui stramerita tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Beh raga che dire prima finale che vedo dove davvero un peccato che si debba assegnare per forza un vincitore.

Dovrebbero dare il titolo a entrambe come fu per Holly e Mark Lenders


----------



## Djici (18 Dicembre 2022)

Maledetti francesi.
Hanno giocato si e no 15 minuti.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani, taci.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque al di là di tutto c'è da dire che l'Argentina era Messi, un po' Alvarez e un branco di energumeni.

Quante palle splendide ha dato a quei somari.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

chiudete il microfono


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Beh raga che dire prima finale che vedo dove davvero un peccato che si debba assegnare per forza un vincitore.
> 
> Dovrebbero dare il titolo a entrambe come fu per Holly e Mark Lenders


Quelli giocarono però 4 tempi supplementari .


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Imbarazzante la superiorità fisica di mbappe


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque al di là di tutto c'è da dire che l'Argentina era Messi, un po' Alvarez e un branco di energumeni.
> 
> Quante palle splendide ha dato a quei somari.



Pazzesco Messi. Sta facendo il Maradona di Mexico '86


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani sta malissimo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Dicembre 2022)

Adani che scuote la testa e sbatte il tablet sulla scrivania, lel


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

Io continuo a dire che se non vince oggi il mondiale con Messi, non lo vincerà per tanto tempo.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco Messi. Sta facendo il Maradona di Mexico '86




Messi ha giocato a calcio. Gli altri hanno menato e fatto falli da rigore.


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ma 'sto portiere è così pararigori'?!?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

aiuto


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Jorginhata


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi alla Maradona


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

pazzo Messi


----------



## kekkopot (18 Dicembre 2022)

Lloris non ne prenderà manco uno


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

me lo sentivo


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma 'sto portiere è così pararigori'?!?


Eh mi sa di sì...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

sii sto ex juventino


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

oddio dybala


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Dybala col cagotto, centrale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

direi che è finita qui.
non li prendono più


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ha segnato duballe, ma manca lautaro.


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

portiere d'altri tempi


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahahhaha gli africans


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Quasi finita ma Lautaro può accendere le speranze.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> direi che è finita qui.
> non li prendono più


taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## chicagousait (18 Dicembre 2022)

Dai Argentina io ci credo


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh mi sa di sì...



Emiliano non tradisce (cit.)


----------



## Andris (18 Dicembre 2022)

per la francia stanno tirando tutti giovanissimi, all'argentina invece vanno gli esperti


----------



## JDT (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ditemi voi se un portiere può fare così.. lurido.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

ahahahah Somaro


----------



## Raryof (18 Dicembre 2022)

Che sacco di fango Lloris cmq


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2022)

Non può più sbagliare la Francia


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2022)

Sto pensando ai deliri di Adani


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2022)

E ora la palla pesa


----------

